# Silly question re electronics



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello, All! 

I'm reaching out from good ol' Atlanta (HotLanta), Georgia, USA. We're only 4 days into summer, and already our heat index is in the triple digits. Pray for me =)

My fairly silly question is about moving with my electronics. Considering the difference in voltage from US to EU, do you think it's ok to bring along things like televisions, vacuums, laptop and phone chargers, etc., with a bunch of voltage converters, or just leave them behind and replace them? 

I'm tying to narrow down my packing list, and all the plug-in items have me scratching my head. 

Thanks, in advance, for your time and input.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Unless the item is dual voltage or extremely unusual leave it behind.

From your list laptop and phone are likely the only things you should consider. Look at the charger. You will see something like 110V-220V. If you do then it'll work here. If OTOH you see only 110V it won't work.

It's possible the laptop charger has a detachable power cable going into the main block. If so

https://amzn.to/2lAL392

https://amzn.to/2yEVLVf

something like one of the above might fit. It's better to buy a new power cable for an € more than a plug adapter. Plug adapters are often wobbling and sooner or later you'll lose them.


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

NickZ is right. Outside of your laptop & cellphone most everything else will be a pain in the neck. The other thing to remember is Europe runs on 50 cycle current, so if your device doesn't accommodate 50/60 cycle anything with a motor or heating element will run slower or not get as hot.


----------



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

*Wow*

Thank you, NickZ. I had no idea about dual voltage or replacement cords. I'll check on all of that today. It's not that the other items are irreplaceable; I'm just trying to minimize the number (and expense) of replacing things. Thank you bunches! 



NickZ said:


> Unless the item is dual voltage or extremely unusual leave it behind.
> 
> From your list laptop and phone are likely the only things you should consider. Look at the charger. You will see something like 110V-220V. If you do then it'll work here. If OTOH you see only 110V it won't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Shipping isn't free. In addition most North American electrical goods are less efficient than similar EU products. Worse the voltage converter makes things even less efficient. All this means is the money you spend on new items will be offset at least in part with saving on shipping and electricity.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

And for most "appliances" you'll need a transformer, not just a little travel "converter." Decent transformers are heavy, and thus cost more to ship. 

On most of your US acquired items, there should be a UL label that indicates the voltage and Hz usage - it should be 110-240 (or 250) and 50-60 Hz if it's something that will run with just a change of cord or plug.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

My experience has been that for the last decade or two most personal electronics manufacturers have seen you coming and simple "plug converters" are all you need. This has included both my laptop and cell phone. I wouldn't trust anything that draws a lot of power like an iron or hair dryer. Televisions are (a) cheap and (b) fragile; why bother?

I'm now speaking out of ignorance. I gather that there used to be an Italian standard and that there is a European standard and that the European standard is now standard in Italy. Or I might be wrong. Anyhoo the packs of converters, both power-to-power and power-to-USB, that I got from Amazon have done fine for phones and computers.

Hotlanta? I'm from Hotlanta and believe me you don't know hot. I retired to Bradenton Florida and summers here are like being under a laser beam.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

PauloPievese said:


> I gather that there used to be an Italian standard and that there is a European standard and that the European standard is now standard in Italy.


Not sure which standard you're thinking about. The EU tried to come up with an EU power outlet standard but the Germans blocked it. The Shucko plug has now become more or less the standard outside of Italy. You can see it in one of the links I posted. In Italy you'll see both the Shucko (now common in hotel bathrooms) and the Italian three pin outlet.

When you buy something theses days it likely comes with the Shucko power cord. Adapters to the Italian three pin are easily available for €2-3. But if you're renovating a home you can get outlets that support both standards. There is an outlet that support both in the same space. Or you could just install two outlets.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

If interested, have a look at this wiki information (search for "Italy (Type L)" as it's a big document) - what a mess!


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Not sure which standard you're thinking about.


Trust me to pass on bad information received in a coffee shop chat. No wonder my "rep power" is zero.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Not sure which standard you're thinking about. The EU tried to come up with an EU power outlet standard but the Germans blocked it. The Shucko plug has now become more or less the standard outside of Italy. You can see it in one of the links I posted. In Italy you'll see both the Shucko (now common in hotel bathrooms) and the Italian three pin outlet.
> 
> When you buy something theses days it likely comes with the Shucko power cord. Adapters to the Italian three pin are easily available for €2-3. But if you're renovating a home you can get outlets that support both standards. There is an outlet that support both in the same space. Or you could just install two outlets.


Proof that the European Union is a joke. They can't even agree on a standard plug. Let's just have another meeting.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No they agreed. At which point the Germans said no.


----------



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks, Panama Rick. That's really good to know. And if you're from Panama, we have that in vommon.😉


----------



## tinapz (Jun 26, 2018)

PauloPievese said:


> My experience has been that for the last decade or two most personal electronics manufacturers have seen you coming and simple "plug converters" are all you need. This has included both my laptop and cell phone. I wouldn't trust anything that draws a lot of power like an iron or hair dryer. Televisions are (a) cheap and (b) fragile; why bother?
> 
> I'm now speaking out of ignorance. I gather that there used to be an Italian standard and that there is a European standard and that the European standard is now standard in Italy. Or I might be wrong. Anyhoo the packs of converters, both power-to-power and power-to-USB, that I got from Amazon have done fine for phones and computers.
> 
> ...


LOL. I lived in Orlando for 8 years. Lung-searing heat, for sure, but Atlanta is worse. IMHO


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Tinapz. We lived in Boquete for 2 1/2 years before my wife got her citizenship.


----------

